# Van Boots



## asnobody

I have a pair of these in 11 and have not properly broken them in, they are snug but not uncomfortable after about 7 days. Pretty stiff as well. My size 11 Deeluxe and K2 boots feel more roomy compared to these.


----------



## Datgetright

asnobody said:


> I have a pair of these in 11 and have not properly broken them in, they are snug but not uncomfortable after about 7 days. My size 11 Deeluxe and K2 boots feel more roomy compared to these.


What size do you wear in sneakers ?


----------



## asnobody

Datgetright said:


> What size do you wear in sneakers ?


10.5 in pretty much all normal shoes.


----------



## zk0ot

i have last years infuse... 10.5 Coming from Nike DK's in 11's ( felt some heel lift ) 
the 10.5 are a pretty snug fit. 

I ride them with out the Inserts and with a set of modified FP insoles. 
theyre pretty stiff boots. 

not the widest toebox.


----------



## jerendra

I have them (Vans infuse) and they are tad bit tighter than Nitro or Adidas. The toebox is quite snug so if you have wide feet this might be an issue. 
I'm still breaking them in (rode them for three days) and quite like them so far. 
Regarding sizing: In my regular Vans I have size 8.5 but I bought a size 9 for the infuse and they are very snug.


----------



## Datgetright

Taking notes from everyone for sure. As I have pretty narrow feet and wear a 10.5 in vans and a 11 in Nikes, NB sneakers. I'm pretty sure I have no idea what size would fit me best. lol I need to try and find a shop by me that carries them but I think i pretty much have called everyone i can think of. The only option i have is ordering a size 10.5 and 11 and trying them both on. Do I really wanna do that ? No . Not even sure if this booth is worth the trouble. AYEEE


----------



## dfitz364

Datgetright said:


> Taking notes from everyone for sure. As I have pretty narrow feet and wear a 10.5 in vans and a 11 in Nikes, NB sneakers. I'm pretty sure I have no idea what size would fit me best. lol I need to try and find a shop by me that carries them but I think i pretty much have called everyone i can think of. The only option i have is ordering a size 10.5 and 11 and trying them both on. Do I really wanna do that ? No . Not even sure if this booth is worth the trouble. AYEEE


Visit the boot fitting thread on the forum. There is a huge wealth of knowledge there that would help with making sure you get the right boot. Snowboard boots should fit different than your typical daily sneakers. Also, try and reach out to @Wiredsport. Man knows his feet k:


----------



## Parkerross

I have 18 days on my infuse's I ride without the inserts. I'm a size 12 in vans street shoes and wear size 11 infuse boot and 11 in nike kaiju. They are pretty comfy straight out of the box I do use footprint kingfoam inserts though. I like them but everybody's feet are different. If you can't try them on order a few sizes and return the ones that don't fit. Buying a boot without trying it on is a dumb thing to do.


----------



## motleybeast

I bought my Vans in europe about 10 years, cant remember what model though, and I love them. They were comfy and stiff straight out of the box.
I had to buy new last year as they were starting to loss their stiffness and thought that after 10 years I could probably do with a new pair anyway! I would definitely buy again but they're not readily available here. 
But as everybody else has said above, with boots, you try before you buy, 100%.


----------



## Datgetright

I haven't nor ever would buy a pair without trying on. Just sucks no one by me has them so im pretty much stuck buying a few sizes or waiting till next season


----------



## Shredad64

I have two pairs, and I’ve tried all manufactured top tier boots. I ride about 50 days per season. The Infuse has the best overall fit and heel hold. Lace, power strap and boa is a dream. I have a narrower foot, size 12 and wear size 12 Infuse. These are stiff boots but I found comfortable out of the box. 

The toe box in the liner for the 17/18 seemed really tight and stiff material. It took a whole year of riding (50+ days) to mold, even after heat treating. It appears they corrected this based on consumer feedback for the 18/19 model, toe box in the liner gives a little more room which is perfect! Most people have one foot a little longer than the other, this added difference they made in this years model is a big deal. PERFECT! Otherwise, toes are seriously crunched and people size up, which you should never do as the fit will not be right. I’ve wasted almost $1500 doing this until I found the Vans Infuse. Your toes should touch the end of your liner, enough so you can walk and be somewhat uncomfortable but not terribly crunched. They will pack out and be perfect. I recommend heat molding if your toes are crunched to help expedite the process. 

If you have a super wide foot these may not be for you. Again these are a stiff boot, which is what you want for better board response and control. Obviously you have to take into consideration your riding style. 

These boots can be hard to find and they disappear fast. Meaning by December, you might be out of luck. They have a following that knows how good these boots are. I buy a new pair every year regardless if I need them or not, they are that good. 

Buy them, It will be one of the best snowboarding equipment purchases. ??


----------

